
Views about companies still took Coding Challenges Interview to Senior Devs? - archtaqi
Sr. Developers interview should be more about application design and architecture to make it scalable, available etc rather than coding. But i observe some tech firm still took coding challenges at first step to Sr. Developers (above ~5 Years). What you do think about mentality of such companies.
======
verdverm
They aren't putting enough effort into hiring and this practice is likely a
signal for other bad habits.

